# Asshole alert.



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Some of you may know that my oldest child is disabled. Obviously for that reason, she has a HP placard issued under her name. While we rarely use it, there's a need for it mostly when we have to travel to Boston or Waltham for her frequent Doctor's visits. Today, on FB, my wife's cousin had posted a link to the FB page that is clearly designed to bash the HP placard holders. I don't even understand how in this day and age, grown adults find this funny. I will say that karma is a bitch, and you never know when, or how, or why, but it catches up to you.

http://www.facebook.com/groups/9739...56430818510:mf_story_key.-5208445269947923093

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marks72 (Jan 30, 2009)

Hope he gets caught using one of those spaces. Even if it was "just for a second"...


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

It's a woman that started that page. I don't care if she gets a ticket, I hope she finds her self in need of such a permit someday. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

What a bitch. I read a few of the posts and right now I'm so pissed, I'm at a loss for words. Me; of all people, can't think of anything suitable to put on the internet. I have a lot of thoughts about her little page, but none of it is fit for polite conversation.


----------



## zm88 (Mar 5, 2009)

Sickening....no surprise shes posting from hollywierd. What goes around comes around though in one way or another, karmas a bitch.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

Seriously? Fuck is wrong with people? 

My guess is it's from people who are big fat fucks, pissed because they have to waddle their cellulite covered ass an extra 10 feet past the HP parking spots to buy their twinkies at Walmart. 

Some people, just deserve to get punched in the face.


----------



## zm88 (Mar 5, 2009)

and of course they made the group closed after someone challenged their ideas and brought relevant facts to the matter, wonder where we see that usually? Probably a good thing though, anything i posted most likely would've got the fb locked.


----------



## Usa8235 (May 20, 2010)

Despicable, what goes around comes around..nothing funny about this at all, its in extremly poor taste and is IGNORANT


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

what a Douche Bag!


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

She's an ugly old hag whoring for attention, so don't give her the satisfaction of commenting on her page. Also, did you look at the pictures of her huge 31 member fan base? A bunch of libtard freaks.
Just consider the ignorant source, buddy. You can pick your friends, but extended family is like a disease. As you said, karma's a bitch but it's just plain idiotic to piss off Old Testament God because you never know when some affliction like MS, lying dormant in you genetic code could flare up and put you in a wheel chair.


----------



## firefighter39 (Apr 10, 2006)

If she was trying to be funny huge failure. If she is serious, huge douchebag


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

LGriffin said:


> As you said, karma's a bitch but it's just plain idiotic to piss off Old Testament God because you never know when some affliction like MS, lying dormant in you genetic code could flare up and put you in a wheel chair.


Or when some drunk that one of her liberal judge buddies released will slam into her causing her to become disabled. I'd ask how she'd feel if one of her children had a disability making them eligible for a placard, but I wouldn't wish that any child be either disabled or have her as a parent. I'm guessing she's fully in support of those friggin' hybrid vehicle spots though.

Yeah I'm still irritated, but I'm now to the point where I can comment without every other word being an obscenity.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

The irony of the story is she herself would qaulify for a placard with an I.Q clearly in the teens.


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

mtc said:


> Cunt!


I love it when you talk dirty...


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2012)

263FPD said:


> Some of you may know that my oldest child is disabled. Obviously for that reason, she has a HP placard issued under her name. While we rarely use it, there's a need for it mostly when we have to travel to Boston or Waltham for her frequent Doctor's visits. Today, on FB, my wife's cousin had posted a link to the FB page that is clearly designed to bash the HP placard holders. I don't even understand how in this day and age, grown adults find this funny. I will say that karma is a bitch, and you never know when, or how, or why, but it catches up to you.
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/groups/97396080626/?refid=17&_ft_=qid.5730107356430818510:mf_story_key.-5208445269947923093


"This content is currently unavailable".


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

Delta784 said:


> "This content is currently unavailable".


Awww did someone report them to FaceBook? Wasn't me, but if they got shut down I'm good with it.


----------



## StbbrnMedic (Nov 28, 2008)

HistoryHound said:


> Awww did someone report them to FaceBook? Wasn't me, but if they got shut down I'm good with it.


*looks bashful and raises hand* I did


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

MY youngest boy has CP, I had a card for him as well when he was younger and almost never used it. I despise people that park in HP zones to run into the store "for a minute".I do realize there are some that have unseen issues(cardiac, breathing problems, etc...) so I try not to make assumptions but I pray Karma fucks those that abuse


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2012)

justanotherparatrooper said:


> MY youngest boy has CP, I had a card for him as well when he was younger and almost never used it. I despise people that park in HP zones to run into the store "for a minute".I do realize there are some that have unseen issues(cardiac, breathing problems, etc...) so I try not to make assumptions but I pray Karma fucks those that abuse


I love writing $100 tickets for the "just for a minute" people. I tell them "Unfortunately for you, it only takes me 30 seconds to write a parking ticket".


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Delta784 said:


> I love writing $100 tickets for the "just for a minute" people. I tell them "Unfortunately for you, it only takes me 30 seconds to write a parking ticket".


I hate writing parking tags for the most part. HP violations are a pet peeve for me. $200 here in Framingham.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2012)

263FPD said:


> I hate writing parking tags for the most part. HP violations are a pet peeve for me. $200 here in Framingham.


I wish.....there was a proposal several years ago to raise our HP fine to $500, and I almost had to consult my physician, because I had an erection lasting longer than an hour. Unfortunately, it didn't pass.

I agree.....I hate writing parking tags, except for HP violations. I write those with a smile while I hum a little tune to myself.


----------



## Usa8235 (May 20, 2010)

I confront the aholes when i see them getting in or out of their cars and its never been pretty..(oh, if only i could do tickets.. i know, its not the smartest thing to do, but honestly, i really don't care..wish i could kick asses cause i could and i would not hesitate...only thing that stops me is the fear of the pretty cufflinks and the ride in the back of the slippery cruiser. Most of the time the pusses hang their heads BUT keep walking *@&$_*(!^_$


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Delta784 said:


> I wish.....there was a proposal several years ago to raise our HP fine to $500, and I almost had to consult my physician, because I had an erection lasting longer than an hour. Unfortunately, it didn't pass.
> 
> I agree.....I hate writing parking tags, except for HP violations. I write those with a smile while I hum a little tune to myself.


We came a long way from the $25 fine that it used to be.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2012)

Usa8235 said:


> I confront the aholes when i see them getting in or out of their cars and its never been pretty..(oh, if only i could do tickets.. i know, its not the smartest thing to do, but honestly, i really don't care..wish i could kick asses cause i could and i would not hesitate...only thing that stops me is the fear of the pretty cufflinks and the ride in the back of the slippery cruiser. Most of the time the pusses hang their heads BUT keep walking *@&$_*(!^_$


There's at least one state where a disabled advocacy group takes pictures of cars parked in HP spaces with no placard or license plate, then submits them to the local PD, who then issue parking citations. I wish we could do that, but our pathetic court system would never allow it.


----------



## Usa8235 (May 20, 2010)

Too bad, i always have a little camera with me (only 'cause photography is one of my favorite hobbys)..i would go out of my way to take pics


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2012)

Usa8235 said:


> Too bad, i always have a little camera with me (only 'cause photography is one of my favorite hobbys)..i would go out of my way to take pics


And I would go out of my way to write tickets for each and every one of them.

NOTHING irks me more than the self-entitled "surely that doesn't apply to me" attitude......I actually want people to come out and see me writing them for a HP violation, so I can ask them why they think they're so special that they get to park there while no one else without a placard can. I have yet to hear any excuse beyond the "just a few minutes" crap.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

I often have them running out of the store asking me to wait as I hang the tag. They usually ask if I really have to give them the fine. I tell the that I don't have to, I want to. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marks72 (Jan 30, 2009)

Delta wrote - " I almost had to consult my physician, because I had an erection lasting longer than an hour. Unfortunately, it didn't pass."

Delta.... you think maybe you need to go back to the Docs???


----------



## Marks72 (Jan 30, 2009)

I'm guilty. A little selective quoting on my part.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

Seeing some asshole get towed out of an HP spot when they have no placard is one of those things that just makes me feel all warm & fuzzy. It's that much better when the person comes running out of the dorm that they were moving their kid into and says something about they didn't think campus security were enforcing those spaces. It was even funnier because it was on a Boston city street and that wasn't campus security.


----------



## Oscar8 (Oct 28, 2007)

263FPD said:


> I often have them running out of the store asking me to wait as I hang the tag. They usually ask if I really have to give them the fine. I tell the that I don't have to, I want to.
> 
> If you don't mind I may have to use this one!
> 
> This is one of my biggest pet peeves and by far one of my favorite citations to write! I had a kid one night not too long ago using his mothers expired placard from 2006. It wasn't pretty for him..


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

Oscar8 said:


> _This is one of my biggest pet peeves and by far one of my favorite citations to write! I had a kid one night not too long ago using his mothers expired placard from 2006. It wasn't pretty for him._


You guys should have access to the Social Security death index. Then you ought be able to gig them twice as hard when you find out that mama or auntie or whoever is no longer among the living. Might also help if they appeal saying that grandpa was getting in/out of the car despite the fact that he died in 2008.

This one is from the LDS, it's free (at least for now).

https://www.familysearch.org/search...-api:8080/searchapi/search/collection/1202535


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Oscar8, feel free to use it any time you wan to. I doubt that I am the first that ever used that line. I have a personal peeve with this violation, but even before my oldest was born and diagnosed with CP, I went out of my way to gig HP violators. I purposely would drive through all if the shopping plazas in my sector and gig anyone parked in those spots without a placard. Of course I have tagged more then my share of legit HP tag holders who forgot to display it. Of course I took care of them when they came to me and proved that they had the right to park there. But nothing frosts my ass more than some POS Honda low rider with some 17 year old puke driving it right in to a handicapped spot and then bitching that I tagged him. BooHoo too bad. Keep playing gangster and sell your drugs, maybe some day you will have a legit placard of your own. Doubt you will SIL want that ass dragging Honda then. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2012)

263FPD said:


> Of course I have tagged more then my share of legit HP tag holders who forgot to display it.


EVERY time I've tagged a placard holder who forgot to display it, they've thanked me not only for rescinding the ticket, but also for taking the time to write a HP violation.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Delta784 said:


> EVERY time I've tagged a placard holder who forgot to display it, they've thanked me not only for rescinding the ticket, but also for taking the time to write a HP violation.


Same here. Never heard a nasty word from them.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

mtc said:


> In Brockton they just park in the firelanes... nobody gives a shit either.


That too gets a ticket from me. I won't even put my cruiser in the fire lane unless I am on a call there.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## firefighter39 (Apr 10, 2006)

263FPD said:


> That too gets a ticket from me. I won't even put my cruiser in the fire lane unless I am on a call there.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


cruiser in firelane is not bad, you'll know via radio when we are coming and can move it if needed. I look at the fire lane as "emergency vehicle" parking, 'cuase youmay need to be able to get back to the cruiser quickly and should not have to run all the way across a parking lot because you got a call.


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2012)

mtc said:


> In Brockton they just park in the firelanes... nobody gives a shit either.


I pull up behind them, and if I don't see their brake lights immediately come on (meaning they're shifting into gear to move), then I start writing.


----------



## Herrdoktor (Jun 23, 2010)

Delta784 said:


> I love writing $100 tickets for the "just for a minute" people. I tell them "Unfortunately for you, it only takes me 30 seconds to write a parking ticket".


Stealing this  .

Also stroking $100 parking tickets for HP violations never gets old


----------



## Herrdoktor (Jun 23, 2010)

The only other parking tickets I write are blatant fire lane violations and parking too close to an intersection. Nothing like not being able to see down the street at a stop sign because some douche in his SUV parked 2 feet from the corner.


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2012)

I do my part, too. In the last 10 years I've phoned in about 7 cars parked in those spots without the tags, even though it takes time to do it. To me it's worth it 'cause the scumbags who take those spots are hurting people who've already got enough crap to deal with in life, including a number of my relatives and friends. Of course, now that I know *263* has a need for the spots, too (for his beloved daughter), well, I'll keep my eyes open even more.

I've seen this all over the place and called it in: on the Cape, in Ashland (it happens at Market Basket all the time), in Pittsfield, in Holyoke. Everywhere there are morons you'll see this happen.

I am always impressed with how QUICKLY the dispatchers send a cruiser to come write up the S.O.B., so that's one good thing. Now if only everyone who sees it will phone it in. . . .

P.S. Speaking of "ASSHOLE ALERT," do we have a thread here to just report the random assholes that we see? For example, I saw a really "out of it" woman at 8:00 a.m. today. Like, she shouldn't have been driving. She was in a grey Buick LeSabre, *MA-113 DC9*, which had an expired Inspection Sticker (that was expired in April 2011 -- yes, eleven). I thought, "Dang, I wish there were a thread where we could just post the crazy crap we see out there so someone could check these people out." The (possibly impaired) driver was heavy African American woman in her 30s or so. Stumbling around in a convenience store that sells booze at 8:00 a.m. on a Sunday. She left the car running out in the parking lot, lights on, etc., etc. Speaking of Asshole Alert I thought I'd mention this tool.


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

I don't have a problem giving out HP tix because of my Dad having one for a few years before he passed. I do have an issue with the fine going up to $200 and other fines not going up. Think about it, if someone blows a red light and paralyzes someone they get a $100 fine. Doesn't make sense to me to have a parking violation at $200. I see it as simply revenue enhancement.


----------



## Nuke_TRT (Feb 10, 2008)

fra444 said:


> I don't have a problem giving out HP tix because of my Dad having one for a few years before he passed. I do have an issue with the fine going up to $200 and other fines not going up. Think about it, if someone blows a red light and paralyzes someone they get a $100 fine. Doesn't make sense to me to have a parking violation at $200. I see it as simply revenue enhancement.


Fra, what in this state isn't revenue enhancement. Now they even want to add tolls to the HOV's, whats next, tolls to leave the state?


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

Nuke_TRT said:


> V, what in this state isn't revenue enhancement. Now they even want to add tolls to the HOV's, whats next, tolls to leave the state?


Well as fast as. The working people and jobs are leaving this state a toll for the exit door is a sure way to enhance revenue.....


----------



## adroitcuffs (Jun 3, 2006)

263FPD said:


> I hate writing parking tags for the most part. HP violations are a pet peeve for me. $200 here in Framingham.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I took great pleasure in writing HP violations. California cities usually fine starting at $350, with allowances for increased penalties in the case of repeat offenders. Three or more offenses will set you back at least $750 

Link: http://www.dmv.ca.gov/pubs/vctop/d18/vc42001_13.htm


----------

